# Citalopram?



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

Just wondered if anyone is on citalopram, I've been put on 10mg to start. Any side affects?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Is that the same drug as lexapro?


----------



## Linay (Apr 8, 2001)

Citalopram is the generic for Celexa, I have been on it for over three years, and it has worked very well with no side effects. I just started the Citalophram a month ago and for some reason I have been having IBS-D attackes. I have not changed anything else, so I am not sure if it is the Cital. While on clexa I had great results, with IBS,anxiety, depression, but some of these symptons are returning. I am going to see the Doctor Friday, will see what he has to say.


----------



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

took citalopram for about 3 days before my mouth started to swell up, doctor stopped them.


----------



## 15822 (Nov 13, 2005)

Both Celexa and Prozac both were fine up until I upped the dosage to 20mg and then it made me have a bout of D so strong I almost passed out..both times. Body chills, nausea and lots of D. It was the most horrible experience. Apparantly a lot of people can't do SSRI's and I guess I'm one of those people. I'm literally allergic to any SSRI. There are different SSRI's given to people that have either IBS-C or IBS-D. Just be aware of how your body feels and try to stay on it as long as possible, unless of course you are feeling progressively worse, then advise your doctor. Just an opinion


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi - saw this old post and was wondering if the Celexa continued to work again for you?


----------

